# Honda 5013-A2 Creature Questions



## woodjc2001 (Jun 25, 2012)

Well, Im a newby here but none the less Ive ran across something that has me scratching my head. I recently bought a Honda 5013-A2 on an impulse buy you might say, Im a country boy through and through but Ive never seen anything like this thing. I only paid $600.00 for it and so after some research Ive realized that I got a really good deal as the ones for sale online go for much, much more. However, I know very little about it other than its a 2WD, 4-wheel steering, 13HP single overhead valve gas air cooled engine, 8 speed Hi and low range, front hydraulic lift arms, front independant (PTO) and rear shaft, mid-mount belly 46" mower. umm..and it apparently is capable of various different types of attatchments/implements. I live on what some call a small produce farm in N.C., we have over 130+ peacan tree grove, peach, pear,apple trees, various grap vines, berry bush's etc. you get the idea..alot of turning and trimming. If anyone has one of these or knows anything about them I would like to know if its a machine worth putting money into to help keep up the place. It runs and functions like a champ and besides a faded paint job the seat isnt even cracked, is in really good shape and has been babied all of its life. everything is super expensive for this thing (www.formulaH.com) and i have no need for a lift on the front but really NEED one on the back along with a three point hitch. What im getting at here is can I "swap" the front Hydraulic pump and arms to the back where there IS a place for one as an extra option from the factory.?. Any information or comments would be great. 
Thanks and Semper Fi


----------

